# General Dynamics Wins MRAP Orders of Its Own



## GAP (6 Nov 2007)

General Dynamics Wins MRAP Orders of Its Own
05-Nov-2007 14:52
Article Link

BAE OMC's RG-31 was the first mine-resistant vehicle fielded by US forces in Iraq and Afghanistan, where it was used by the 101st Airborne (and reportedly by SOCOM) as a patrol vehicle. Since hostilities began, a series of orders have been placed by US forces through an odd triumverate: General Dynamics Land Systems Canada was partnered with BAE OMC of South Africa and its GDLS parent in the USA. All contracts are signed through the Canadian Commercial Corporation, a Crown Agency of the Canadian Government (who also use RG-31s). According to General Dynamics, as of August 2007, U.S. forces have ordered 492 RG-31 vehicles, including 309 of the improved RG-31 Mk5 variant for the U.S. Army and Special Operations Command (SOCOM).

Almost none of these orders have come through the MRAP program, however – just 20 vehicles as of July 2007, even as competitors like Navistar and Force Protection have seen order book totals approaching 2,000. General Dynamics does reap 50% of every Cougar MRAP order to Force Protection, via the Force Dynamics partnership, but the RG-31 has been MIA to date. An August order out them back in the game as a distant 4th place producer – and hopefully, US forces will be able to avoid the initial maintenance issues that have given Canadian RG-31s problems in Afghanistan. Especially since the latest contract involves fixed-price maintenance help….
More on link


----------



## geo (6 Nov 2007)

Well, making the RG more reliable would be a good thing.
Awaiting parts has always been a problem for the Nyala & it's earlier version( Mamba).


----------



## GAP (26 Nov 2007)

Unit Receives Task Force Marne’s First MRAPs
By Sgt. Michael Connors, USA Special to American Forces Press Service
Article Link

CAMP LIBERTY, Iraq, Nov. 26, 2007 – Soldiers from 1st Battalion, 30th Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 3rd Infantry Division, recently became the first in Task Force Marne to receive the Army’s new mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicles, known as MRAPs. 

Soldiers from Company B, 1-30th Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 3rd Infantry Division, drive a new mine-resistant, ambush-protected vehicle, or MRAP, through an off-road confidence course at Camp Liberty, Iraq, Nov. 7, 2007. Photo by Sgt. Michael Connors, USA  
(Click photo for screen-resolution image);high-resolution image available. 

They completed MRAP drivers training here Nov. 8 and will be returning to their respective bases with about 20 MRAPs. MRAP fielding will continue steadily, with a goal of having the entire task force outfitted by February, said Army Sgt. 1st Class Jabari Williams, the 2nd BCT’s noncommissioned officer in charge of MRAP fielding. 

MRAPs come in two categories. Category 1 holds up to six soldiers and will replace the Humvee. Category 2 is a longer version, which can hold a crew of 10 soldiers. 

“It’s a good opportunity for us,” said Army Sgt. David Ipock. “Any time we get a new vehicle with more protection, it’s a good thing.” 

Prior to the vehicles being handed over to the units for day-to-day use, the soldiers got five days of training on how to operate, drive and maintain the vehicles. The training included classroom instruction and on- and off-road driving. This training also introduced the soldiers to some new features the Humvee lacked, such as a pneumatic rear ramp and a shock-absorbing seating system with four-point seat belts. 

“The bomb protection with the seats – I think that might help a lot,” said Ipock. “Everything’s just more advanced – the switches and gauges, things like that.” 

Army Spc. Daniel Lopez also weighed in with what he liked about the new vehicle. 

“It’s a big, new toy to replace the 1151 (Humvee) – a lot more room,” he said. “I feel more secure in it than the 1151.” 

The training not only familiarizes soldiers with the vehicles, but also builds confidence by giving them the opportunity to drive the vehicles over steep hills and through tight turns. 

“It handles fairly well for a tall vehicle; as far as the suspension and handling, I was fairly impressed with it,” said Army Staff Sgt. Steve Stutzman. “I went down a 60-degree hill and hit the brakes, nose first, and we just sat there – the vehicle has really good air brakes.” 

MRAPs are designed to be both safe and effective for soldiers conducting patrols, convoy security and missions throughout Iraq. They are being fielded to units that need them the most and that operate in areas with the highest threat, officials said. The goal is for each platoon eventually to have four MRAPs, Williams added. 
More on link


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Jan 2008)

MRAP program is going to be expanded with a MRAP II vehicle which will be more survivable from EFP blast.

http://www.defense-update.com/features/du-3-07/feature_mrap.htm


----------



## domainiax (5 Mar 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> General Dynamics Wins MRAP Orders of Its Own
> 05-Nov-2007 14:52
> Article Link
> 
> ...



GD is in a joint venture with FRPT.  The RG-31, which was built by BAE is was the first MRAP to have a fatality, which is sad to say. I would rather be in a Buffalo or Cougar myself.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2008)

domainiax said:
			
		

> GD is in a joint venture with FRPT.  The RG-31, which was built by BAE is was the first MRAP to have a fatality, which is sad to say. I would rather be in a Buffalo or Cougar myself.



I'm a little confused at your logic.  I am not up on stats as to who had the first or how many casualties, and I do question you on that call; but more importantly, wouldn't you figure that the first MRAP to be fielded in any numbers would also most likely suffer the first casualties.  Of course the Buffalo and Cougar (not the AVGP) are now larger more heavily armoured vehicles, which as we have seen happen in the past, are countered by larger, more powerful, IEDs.  It is the nature of the "Arms Race".  

Basically, have you anything that we don't already know?


----------



## domainiax (5 Mar 2008)

I have built armored vehicles for over 15 years. In all phases. The one that had a casualty was in 07. It was not critisizm due to the fact that any and all armor is like gold for the people who fight for our countries. The other vehicles are MY OPINION of what I would feel safe in.


----------

